# Favourite PC games?



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys. 
Whats your favourtie pc game or games? :grin3:


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

battlefield of course...but been playing alot of deus ex and dead island


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Team Fortress 2. \o/


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

minecraft.... then again i barely ever play games anymore


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

Lately? I've been rocking Deus Ex: HR, Shogun 2, and Mechwarrior: Living Legends (mod for crysis wars)


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Was playing Battlefield BC2 for awhile with my clan... havent really got to chat with them much lately as between work, RW, and Web Design I've been too busy, but I also played this game called Tank Wars.. free game w/ paid features. really cool game. If you are bored with whats out there it might be worth checking out. Just google it and you should find it. Anyone still play BC2? If so, heard of the clan =S3XY=?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm checking out tank wars, looks kinda cool, always liked those kinds games

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm gonna check out tank wars


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

It's really not a bad game. ALSO, if you do play the game, if you hold shift, it allows you to zoom in to like.. 1st person view in the tank. makes it much easier to aim and stuff. I didn't figure it out until i played the game for a few months. Kinda made me mad at first cuz it's like " WTH, why didn't i know that already?" but it's interesting to say the least. I don't know of any other games with as realistic of mechanics as this game.. the tanks are replicas of all WWI and WWII .

anyone getting BF3?


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"airforcegeek said:


> It's really not a bad game. ALSO, if you do play the game, if you hold shift, it allows you to zoom in to like.. 1st person view in the tank. makes it much easier to aim and stuff. I didn't figure it out until i played the game for a few months. Kinda made me mad at first cuz it's like " WTH, why didn't i know that already?" but it's interesting to say the least. I don't know of any other games with as realistic of mechanics as this game.. the tanks are replicas of all WWI and WWII .
> 
> anyone getting BF3?


Cheers for the Headzup, nah ain't got that, maybe getting battlefield bad company 2 though


----------



## missingplugin (Aug 25, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> It's really not a bad game. ALSO, if you do play the game, if you hold shift, it allows you to zoom in to like.. 1st person view in the tank. makes it much easier to aim and stuff. I didn't figure it out until i played the game for a few months. Kinda made me mad at first cuz it's like " WTH, why didn't i know that already?" but it's interesting to say the least. I don't know of any other games with as realistic of mechanics as this game.. the tanks are replicas of all WWI and WWII .
> 
> anyone getting BF3?


I most definitely am! It's going to be pretty amazing.


----------

